# Greetings from Manhattan, NY. Important question about this



## joeblackwaslike (Mar 3, 2017)

Note to Mods:

I'm new to the forum, just registered, or I would have put this in the proper forum, if a mod can move it there for me I'd appreciate it, thanks!

---

Greetings from Manhattan, NY.

Important question about this house mouse I caught in my unit in Manhattan.

The story is kind of interesting because the house mice out here are incredibly intelligent. We had tried every kind of humane trap imaginable (We now have a bin full of different failed traps. I always placed them where i could find droppings (I swept regularly so I could detect their routes. I tried all kinds of bait. In the end, it seemed the only thing they were interested in was my trash lol! I even tried making some of the traps I saw on youtube with the paper towel roll on the counter with peanut butter, still nothing.

Well after realizing the humane traps weren't doing anything the last few months we resorted to the snap traps, tried them, still nothing. Apparently at some point my roommate had placed some glue traps and I was woken up at night by some squeaking. I had thought one of my traps hadn't done the job or something but I come to discover this poor thing stuck to the glue and I was freaking out.

So I grabbed the little guy, glue and all and went to google/youtube to see what could be done if anything. During this time this little guy got his nose stuck into the glue and I freaked out that he wasn't going to be able to breathe. I had to help pull his nose out (thank god that was easy and he was ok). I found out olive oil works wonders so I put him in a plastic bin and got a little tooth brush and used it with the olive oil to help release his feet, he was out in no time.

I decided to give this poor guy some time to rest, and put together a makeshift cage, i took an old sock and cut it into pieces and gave him a piece of a toilet paper roll, some pita chips, and a cap fulll of water and went to sleep. Woke up today to see how the little guy is doing and find out it's more likely a she, I don't see any balls hanging out! It also seems very likely this mouse is pregnant because she's shaped like a lightbulb and her behavior is just so extremely mellow, slow moving, doesn't jump, doesn't seem afraid of me at all either for some reason.

I used to have a mouse awhile back and so I have some things still like bedding and food, so I decided to clean out the makeshift cage i put together the other day when she was still all oily. To my surprise when I was cleaning the cage, I took everything out, and I cleaned each side of the cage, and then the bottom with soapy water on a paper towel. She was not startled, she didn't attack, she didn't try to run up my hand, she just moved politely out of the way when I had to clean the section of the cage. I put some carefresh in, with some cotton, a little dish for water thats elevated and another for food. I made her a much better hide now too and she seems really quite happy with the arrangement compared to other mice I've had to hold temporarily until we could release them in central park.

So it's 34 degrees out in NYC right now and I don't have the heart to put her outside today, especially when she looks like she's going to give birth anytime now. Looking for advice here. I've owned a male mouse for 2 years in the past so I know a lot about mice, but that was a pet-shop mice, and he certainly didn't have kids nor was it a worry.

I'm curious should I keep this mouse for abit? If so? how long? If so what should I get? A bin I'm assuming, but will this mouse need anything special for when she gives birth to ensure she feels secure? Should I get nesting materials? Should I worry about a wheel if she's pregnant and a rather low energy mouse? Also is pet-store lab block food good for her or is she going to need something different due to her wild nature and the fact that she's going to be nursing soon?

I just want to make sure she isn't stressed if I can help it, she is incredibly sweet and I think through the process of saving her she's maybe even bonded to me a little bit. It's kind of cute.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

This forum is extremely tolerant of all things to do with mice in general but I don't mid giving my strong opinion on the pure evil that are glue traps.

So, are you wanting to release the mouse or keep her as a pet?
If you are right and she is pregnant she will need substrate (shavings or something) and plenty of bedding (hay/paper/tissue etc) to hide and make her nest. Feed seeds if you can and add some extra protein in the form of cat kibble. If you are wanting to keep the babies you must handle from early on, wild babies are extremely jumpy, wild creatures and can't really be tamed easily.

No need for a wheel at all.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

My understanding is that the brown "house mouse" is genetically the same species as a fancy mouse. Though they are lacking in the temperament department as compared the mouse bred to be pets. Provided it's not a deer mouse (white belly, bulgy eyes) it probably doesn't carry any diseases that could kill you. So I suppose you could keep it as a pet, but not sure I'd want to, still could have fleas or something. Mice are crazy resilient, like the dinosaurs from Jurassic Park, let them loose near a dumpster somewhere, they will find a way. Or keep them as pets, as compared to a glue trap I'm sure they'll be happy as can be. Just care for them as you would a fancy mouse, but less cuddles


----------

